# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل تست ریاضی(زمان)

## amir.h

سلام...
من تاپیک های مرتبط رو نگاه کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم
دوستان من فصل احتمال رو با 58تامسئله آموزشی(بین درسنامه) و32تا تست سراسری(بدون زمان)خوندم وبعد حس کردم به تسلط خوبی رسیدم و 24تا تست زماندار زدم که خیلی ناامیدم کرد تقریبا هر تست 3 دقیقه طول کشید!
 بااین که شاید 60یا70زده باشم ولی با زمان زیاد نمیشه!
چه پیشنهادی دارید؟

----------


## Forgotten

سلام

مهم اینه سطح تست چطوره 
من 10 تا سوال جمعه کانون برای مبحث احتمال رو توی 7 دقیقه زدم ولی توی خونه از میکرو گاج شاید تا 15 دقیقه هم طول بکشه بستگی به سطح کتاب داره اگر کتابت سوالاش سخته و خلاقیتی هست خب طبیعتا زمان زیادی نیاز داره 

منبعت دقیقا چیه ؟

----------


## par.rah

هر چی تمرینت بهتر باشه و بیشتر زمانتم کمتر ..فقط زیاد تست بزن...تو قراره دو سال دیگه کنکور بدی کلی وضعت با الانت فرق خواهد کرد

----------


## مسیح

> سلام...
> من تاپیک های مرتبط رو نگاه کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم
> دوستان من فصل احتمال رو با 58تامسئله آموزشی(بین درسنامه) و32تا تست سراسری(بدون زمان)خوندم وبعد حس کردم به تسلط خوبی رسیدم و 24تا تست زماندار زدم که خیلی ناامیدم کرد تقریبا هر تست 3 دقیقه طول کشید!
>  بااین که شاید 60یا70زده باشم ولی با زمان زیاد نمیشه!
> چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


داری عجله میکنی الان نیازی به زمان نیست.الان باید به درس مسلط باشی وقتی طول میکشه حلش یعنی یکم میلنگی هنوز.
تو احتمال قبل از اینکه دست به خودکار شی باید مسئله رو بفهمی وقتی بفهمی دیگه تقریبا حل شده.
یه چیز دیگه ام که هست اینه که بعضی مسئله ها رو میشه از چند راه حل کرد تو باید تشخیص بدی کدومش بهتره.
درکل الان زوده واسه زمان گرفتن عجله نکن همین که بتونی همرو درست حل کنی خیلی خوبه.زودم نرو سراغ جواب حتی اگه شده دو سه روز (نه صبح تا شب) روش فکر کن بعد جوابو ببین.

----------


## Ultra

وقتی تسلط کم هست مشکل زمان پیش میاد
باید بیشتر تمرین کنی
اسمش ریاضیه
بیشتر تست بزن

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام...
> من تاپیک های مرتبط رو نگاه کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم
> دوستان من فصل احتمال رو با 58تامسئله آموزشی(بین درسنامه) و32تا تست سراسری(بدون زمان)خوندم وبعد حس کردم به تسلط خوبی رسیدم و 24تا تست زماندار زدم که خیلی ناامیدم کرد تقریبا هر تست 3 دقیقه طول کشید!
>  بااین که شاید 60یا70زده باشم ولی با زمان زیاد نمیشه!
> چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


سلام
من فقط اینو بگم دوبار به فاصله ۴ سال از هم کنکور دادم و واسه هر کدومم یه سال خوندم هیچوقت تست زماندار نزدم. بخاطر همینکه نا امیدم میکرد
نه تنها مخالف تست زدن زماندارم بلکه حتی سر جلسه ازمونم باید فکر زمان و ساعت رو از ذهنت بیرون کنی تا بتونی با ارامش فکر کنی البته نه به این معنی که سر جلسه نیم ساعت برا یه تست وقت بذاری.

----------


## sepanta1990

راستی یادم رفت بگم. ۳ دقیقه برا تست ریاضی بد نیست خوبه

----------


## Mr Sky

مگه قراره ریاضی رو 100 بزنید...سه دقیقه بد نی

----------


## amin dehghan

اول از همه تست آموزشی بزنید و بعد از چند مرور (چند روز بعد) سراغ تست زماندار برید نه الان

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## pezeshki94

> سلام...
> من تاپیک های مرتبط رو نگاه کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم
> دوستان من فصل احتمال رو با 58تامسئله آموزشی(بین درسنامه) و32تا تست سراسری(بدون زمان)خوندم وبعد حس کردم به تسلط خوبی رسیدم و 24تا تست زماندار زدم که خیلی ناامیدم کرد تقریبا هر تست 3 دقیقه طول کشید!
>  بااین که شاید 60یا70زده باشم ولی با زمان زیاد نمیشه!
> چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


دلیل علمی : 

یه اصطلاح روانشناسی هست به نام شور زمانی !!!! ( کتاب قدرت نامحدود آنتونی رابینز انتشارات یاس سیاه صفحه 95 )

شما وقتی خودتون رو محدود به یک زمان میکنید یک عدم تمرکزی براتون ایجاد میشه هرچه قدر این زمان محدود تر باشه ، شور زمانی بیشتر میشه یعنی عدم تمرکز بیشتر میشه

اجازه بدید یه مثال بزنیم

فرض کنید شما 60 ثانیه وقت دارید تا به یک تست ریاضی پاسخ بدید ... اینجا دستپاچه میشید و حتی اگر تست خیلی ساده باشه بازهم ممکنه اشتباه کنید

شما 10  دقیقه وقت دارید تا به یک تست ریاضی پاسخ بدید ... اینجا با آرامش عمل میکنید و حتی اگر تست سختی باشه ممکنه بتونید اون رو حل کنید

راهماری که آقای رابینز ارائه کرده کاهش پله کانی این زمان هست... کف شیشه ای شما برای حل کردن هر تست 3 دقیقه هست... به مرور این زمان رو کمتر کنید تا 1.5 دقیقه که استاندارد کنکور برای هر تست ریاضی است

دلیل تجربی :
واقعا همینطور و 3 دقیقه عالیه و شما قرار نیست همه تست های ریاضی کنکور یا قلمچی رو حل کنی مگر اینکه بتونی به 1 دقیقه برسونی زمان پاسخگویی به هر تستی رو

----------


## safer1

> سلام...
> من تاپیک های مرتبط رو نگاه کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم
> دوستان من فصل احتمال رو با 58تامسئله آموزشی(بین درسنامه) و32تا تست سراسری(بدون زمان)خوندم وبعد حس کردم به تسلط خوبی رسیدم و 24تا تست زماندار زدم که خیلی ناامیدم کرد تقریبا هر تست 3 دقیقه طول کشید!
>  بااین که شاید 60یا70زده باشم ولی با زمان زیاد نمیشه!
> چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


براي همه همين طور هست همين تحمل كردن هاي رياضي و فيزيك هست كه هر كسي تحمل نميكنه و رياضي و فيزيك رو رها ميكنن به خاطر وقت گير بودن يه نگاهي به درصد هاي كارنامه هاي كنكور بنداز خودت متوجه ميشي ..............الان در مرحله خيلي خوبي قرار داري ....كليد رياضي فقط صبر

----------


## amir.h

دوستان یه روش میخوام واسه کاهش زمان
کسی بلده؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

برای اینکه بتونی به تست های احتمال جواب درست بدی (منظورم اینه که تو همون 96 ثانیه جواب بدی)حتما باید فصل آخر سال دوم دبیرستان رو خوب بلد باشی
میتونی از کتاب خط ویژه ی گاج هم استفاده کنی 
و اینکه باید خیلی زیاد تست بزنی تا ذهنت با سوالات آشنا بشه وبتونی تشخیص بدی که این سوال مربوط به کدوم بخش احتمال میشه

----------


## amir.h

> سلام
> 
> مهم اینه سطح تست چطوره 
> من 10 تا سوال جمعه کانون برای مبحث احتمال رو توی 7 دقیقه زدم ولی توی خونه از میکرو گاج شاید تا 15 دقیقه هم طول بکشه بستگی به سطح کتاب داره اگر کتابت سوالاش سخته و خلاقیتی هست خب طبیعتا زمان زیادی نیاز داره 
> 
> منبعت دقیقا چیه ؟


منبعم آموزش خیلی سبز هست
تست های بین درسنامه اش آسونه ولی تست های آخر فصلش نسبتا سختن
البته از جا های دیگه هم میزنم
در ضمن دوستانی که میگن خوبه منم میدونم خوبه ولی من میخوام ریاضی زیر 70یا80 نزنم
این زمان برام زیاده

----------


## Forgotten

> منبعم آموزش خیلی سبز هست
> تست های بین درسنامه اش آسونه ولی تست های آخر فصلش نسبتا سختن
> البته از جا های دیگه هم میزنم


سعی کن یکم سرعت عملت رو بالا ببری توی حل تست . چون من اموزش خیلی سبز رو تست های آخر هر فصل رو مبزدم زیاد سخت نبود و ایده انچنان جدیدی نداشت در کل سه دقیقه برای اون تست ها زیاده سعی کن با تمرین و تست زنی زیاد تو احتمال تسلط داشته باشی و با گونه های مختلف تستی اشنا بشی اون موقع زیر یک دقیقه تست های احتمال رو میزنی

----------


## amir.h

> سعی کن یکم سرعت عملت رو بالا ببری توی حل تست . چون من اموزش خیلی سبز رو تست های آخر هر فصل رو مبزدم زیاد سخت نبود و ایده انچنان جدیدی نداشت در کل سه دقیقه برای اون تست ها زیاده سعی کن با تمرین و تست زنی زیاد تو احتمال تسلط داشته باشی و با گونه های مختلف تستی اشنا بشی اون موقع زیر یک دقیقه تست های احتمال رو میزنی


آره میدونم ساده بودن و تکراری 
امروز یه سری تست در همون حد حل کردم ولی زمان نگرفتم هر تست تقریبا 1.5دقیقه طول کشید!
نمیدونم چرا وقتی زمان نمیگیرم بهتره؟!!

----------


## amir.h

> دلیل علمی : 
> 
> یه اصطلاح روانشناسی هست به نام شور زمانی !!!! ( کتاب قدرت نامحدود آنتونی رابینز انتشارات یاس سیاه صفحه 95 )
> 
> شما وقتی خودتون رو محدود به یک زمان میکنید یک عدم تمرکزی براتون ایجاد میشه هرچه قدر این زمان محدود تر باشه ، شور زمانی بیشتر میشه یعنی عدم تمرکز بیشتر میشه
> 
> اجازه بدید یه مثال بزنیم
> 
> فرض کنید شما 60 ثانیه وقت دارید تا به یک تست ریاضی پاسخ بدید ... اینجا دستپاچه میشید و حتی اگر تست خیلی ساده باشه بازهم ممکنه اشتباه کنید
> ...


این روشتون به نظر کار آمد میاد چطور میشه عملی کرد اینو
بیشتر توضیح میدید؟

----------


## Forgotten

> آره میدونم ساده بودن و تکراری 
> امروز یه سری تست در همون حد حل کردم ولی زمان نگرفتم هر تست تقریبا  دقیقه طول کشید!
> نمیدونم چرا وقتی زمان نمیگیرم بهتره؟!!


خب وقتی زمان میگیری دغدغه این رو داری که ایا توی زمان معین شده میتونی تست رو بزنی یا نه که این باعث میشه تمرکزت روی تست کمتر از حالت بدون زمان باشه و دیرتر تست رو حل کنی 

کلا پیشنهاد میکنم تابستون امسال که میری سوم تست زماندار کار نکن و آموزشی کار کن چون داری پیشخوانی میکنی از مهر ماه یواش یواش تست زماندار هم بزن 
تست زماندار موقعی پیشنهاد میشه کار کنی که تسلط داشته باشی و تست های آموزشی زیادی دیده باشی اگر آزمون میری تست زماندار سر آزمون یه فرصت خوبه اما توی خونه در پیشخوانی پیشنهاد نمیشه

----------


## safer1

اونهاييكه سرعت تست شون بالا هست براي اين هست كه مدل هاي مختلف تست رو اشنا هستنئ يعني قبلا اون تست رو در يك كتابي مثل اون تست رو حل كردن بعد از تمرين روي مدل هاي مختلف براي افزايش سرعت تست هاي ساده رو اول زماندار حل كن بعد براي تست هاي سخت تر همون سه دقيقه يا دو دقيقه رو در نظر بگير بعد از يك مدت همونها رو هم مي توني زير يك دقيقه حل كني ......1-تمرين اشكال مختلف تست 2- بايد محاسبات رو ذهني بتوني خيلي سريع جواب بدي مثلا جذر اعداد يا تقسيم و ضرب هاي مخصوص و پركاربرد رو بايد حفظي بلد باشي3- اسفاده از كتاب هاي تكنيك محاسبات سريع (الان حضور ذهن ندارم كدوم انتشارات كتاب اموزش محاسبات سريع داره يك نگاهي به انتشارات اينترنتي مختلف بندازين نمي دونم يا الگو بو يا مهرو ماه .......يك خرده بگردين پيدا ميكنين   اون كتاب ها رو در طول روز هميشه مطالعه كنيد 3- استفاده از ورق يادداشت و الصاق اون به قسمت هاي اتاق كه در اون جوا محاسبات خيلي پر كاربرد نوشته شده4- همه افرادي كع در جامعه مي تونن سريع تست بزنن فقط خيييييييييييلي تست زدن مهارتشون بالا رفته

----------


## pezeshki94

> این روشتون به نظر کار آمد میاد چطور میشه عملی کرد اینو
> بیشتر توضیح میدید؟


به طور خاص درباره ریاضی توضیح ندادن ولی سه تا کار هست که اگر انجام بدید خوبه

1- از زیادی نوشتن و نامنظم نوشتن جدا پرهیز کنید... برای مثال از نوشتن فرمول اصلی پارامتری خودداری کنید ... فرمول اصلی رو تو ذهنتون داشته باشید و اعداد رو در فرمول جایگزین کنید و روی کاغذ بنویسید 
2-چندثانیه درباره مسیری که قرار هست برید فکر کنید بعد وارد حل مسئله به صورت نوشتاری بشید ( ابتدا سوال رو تحلیل کنید ) بهتون آرامش خاطر میده
3-در زمان حل مسائل هرفکر مزاحمی رو از خودتون دور کنید حتی به سوال بعدی یا قبلی هم فکر نکنید
یک تمرین هم هست
یک سوال ریاضی رو مشخص کنید... بار اول این سوال رو حل کنید و قدم های اضافی رو حذف کنید... حالا شما یک سوال دارید و یک راه حل خلاصه ... چندین بار همین سوال رو حل کنید ولی هربار با زمان کمتر... این یک تمرین عملی هست

----------


## Catman

> سلام...
> من تاپیک های مرتبط رو نگاه کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم
> دوستان من فصل احتمال رو با 58تامسئله آموزشی(بین درسنامه) و32تا تست سراسری(بدون زمان)خوندم وبعد حس کردم به تسلط خوبی رسیدم و 24تا تست زماندار زدم که خیلی ناامیدم کرد تقریبا هر تست 3 دقیقه طول کشید!
>  بااین که شاید 60یا70زده باشم ولی با زمان زیاد نمیشه!
> چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


الان برای تست زماندار زوده.فعلا فقط تست بزنین بدون زمان بعد که در تست زدن عادی به تسلط رسیدین تست زماندار بزنین.

----------


## Forgotten

> به طور خاص درباره ریاضی توضیح ندادن ولی سه تا کار هست که اگر انجام بدید خوبه
> 
> 1- از زیادی نوشتن و نامنظم نوشتن جدا پرهیز کنید... برای مثال از نوشتن فرمول اصلی پارامتری خودداری کنید ... فرمول اصلی رو تو ذهنتون داشته باشید و اعداد رو در فرمول جایگزین کنید و روی کاغذ بنویسید 
> 2-چندثانیه درباره مسیری که قرار هست برید فکر کنید بعد وارد حل مسئله به صورت نوشتاری بشید ( ابتدا سوال رو تحلیل کنید ) بهتون آرامش خاطر میده
> 3-در زمان حل مسائل هرفکر مزاحمی رو از خودتون دور کنید حتی به سوال بعدی یا قبلی هم فکر نکنید
> یک تمرین هم هست
> یک سوال ریاضی رو مشخص کنید... بار اول این سوال رو حل کنید و قدم های اضافی رو حذف کنید... حالا شما یک سوال دارید و یک راه حل خلاصه ... چندین بار همین سوال رو حل کنید ولی هربار با زمان کمتر... این یک تمرین عملی هست


شدیدا با ایشون موافقم در این باره

خلاصه نویسی جواب باید از تست های آموزشی شروع بشه و تقویت بشه باید فراموش نکنید که دفتر چه ی آزمون فضای کافی برای جا دادن کل راه حل ها نداره

----------


## solmaz21s

من احتمالم خیلی خوبه
با نشرالگو کار کردم
ولی سرعتم خیلی بده
اصن کلا تو تست ریاضی و فیزیک سرعتم افتضاحه
بازم تو سه مین عالی زدی

----------

